# Help with Bluetooth retrofit~!



## Loopus122 (Aug 23, 2011)

Hi guys, 

Im new to the site, so excuse my placement of this thread if it was in the wrong place. Ive been searching and searching and cannot seem to find an answer 

I have a 2003 M3 convertible (without assist) on which I attempted a bluetooth retrofit. I got a TCU unit off of an 2005 M5 and it was pretty much plug and play (less the connectors where the assist cords plug into) and I got it to the point where the 'telephone' function displays on the nav screen, but i cannot for the life of me get it into pairing mode.

I thought it needed coding, so i took it to the dealer, and they coded it...but they cannot get it into pairing mode either. 

Am i missing something here? 

Everything I read says that the TCU unit should go into automatic pairing mode and will work in this car, but maybe it will only work with a ULF module?


I am stuck.. ;(

Thanks for the help in advance...

Paul


----------



## DennisCooper! (Jan 29, 2011)

Hi

You'll need to trawl through all the bluetooth related similar threads on many other forums and sites to see exactly what you need. More than likely you have an 'older' version of the BT unit, or it needs a different way of pairing etc etc. I think there's 'something' about the last 13th generation/revision of the ULF BT unit that you need etc for this to work properly. Even then, Some of the latest handsets and phones may not connect. The BT unit's for these cars are like 6/7+ years old so you can't expect new handsets to work with such old versions...

Good luck!


----------



## exred92 (May 8, 2010)

Make sure you have a bluetooth antenna connected.


----------

